# First time with burried females



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi there, I thought I'd try raising red cherry shrimp and now all my females are burried within a week of getting them.

I was wondering, can I do regular water changes without scaring any females into dropping their eggs? I have some residue dust from adding flourite I'd like to get out. Or should I just leave it?










Sorry about the quality on this one, but you can see she's holding.. 









Thanks in advance


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

im new at raising cherries too and i do my 20% water change once a week. my berried cherries seem to not mind the water change. i dont think you can scare your berried cherries enough for them to drop their eggs by doing water changes.


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Shouldn't have any problems doing WC. Just make sure your water is aged or dechlorinated. A little equilirium or something similar will go a long way.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

agree with the others- water changes don't bother the shrimp at all, assuming the new water is close in temperature, ph etc. Just watch out for babies when siphoning off the water! 

that's a very attractive set-up you have there.


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you everyone!  I just finished their first water change sinse I've only had them a week and they're all still holding. And I followed all your advice. I was just afraid they'd drop them sinse I'd read shrimp sometimes randomly do that in some posts on this forum.



Ursus sapien said:


> that's a very attractive set-up you have there.


Thank you! I am enjoying that lil 10gallon, the only occupants are the red cherries, red ramshorns and soon to be some galaxy rasboras. I'm getting more RCS tonight too.. They're doing a great job knocking down my bba problems. I think this hobbies got me hooked again


----------

